# Fleas



## JohnT (Jul 5, 2019)

We have fleas in our house. Anyone know if those bug bombs work (or should I pop for an exterminator)?


----------



## jgmann67 (Jul 5, 2019)

JohnT said:


> We have fleas in our house. Anyone know if those bug bombs work (or should I pop for an exterminator)?



They work, just be sure to use enough of them. Also, do something with your houseplants and dishes before you bomb the house... saves you time later.


----------



## ceeaton (Jul 5, 2019)

Just don't be surprised if you find other bugs that you never knew you had. We bomb our cabin occasionally (had a wasp problem a few years ago) and the first time we did it there were bugs that I still don't know what they were. Agree with @jgmann67, use one more than you figure out that you need.


----------



## JohnT (Jul 5, 2019)

Can you tell me the cleaning effort involved afterwards?


----------



## jgmann67 (Jul 5, 2019)

JohnT said:


> Can you tell me the cleaning effort involved afterwards?



Sure. Clean anything that you’ll put in your mouth or that will have contact with your bare skin; wipe down counters and shelves, mop your bare floors and change your bedding. Same thing for pets (bowls, toys and bedding). 

Basically, it’s a pain in the arse. 

I’ve had a sand flea infestation in Northern California and fleas in central PA. Fogger/ bombs and clean up afterwards. It works, but you’ll lose a weekend.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 5, 2019)

When we moved to Houston way back when I was just out of college we brought a cat with us from San Antonio with no fleas. Moved into a really nice apartment complex (I think I was like 24) and within a month our Siamese was covered in fleas. You have to bomb the house and then bomb it again like 2 weeks later as (at least back then) the bombs did not kill the eggs that had been laid and they would hatch several weeks later and here we go again. It was horrible and we fought them for almost a year before we moved and bought a brand new house and we had to bath the cat and go over it with a fine tooth comb and a pair of tweezers and kill every last MFer.....

I do not miss living in heat and humidity for many reasons in including having to deal with fleas!


----------



## olusteebus (Jul 6, 2019)

There is a lot of work to do even if you get an exterminator to come in. I have bombed a house once and I think it worked. I also had to powder the yard extensively. 

I found this information and best of luck to you!

www.americanpest.net/blog/post/how-to-control-fleas-in-the-home


----------



## JohnT (Jul 6, 2019)

All the bombs (8 of them) did was piss them off. We are still infested, so it is time for the exterminator.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 6, 2019)

JohnT said:


> All the bombs (8 of them) did was piss them off.



So your fleas are displeased?


----------



## jgmann67 (Jul 7, 2019)

That sucks.


----------



## VinoKS (Jul 7, 2019)

I've had severe problems in the past, tried bombs and traps and just about everything, but finally decided to research it and did my homework. Now we just spray. It's important to vacuum, then use a sprayer with a mix of both a growth inhibitor (IGR) and an insecticide. An IGR is much like sorbate, it sterilizes the fleas when they are born, so they can't reproduce. I use NyGuard for an IGR and Conquer for the insecticide. Works like a champ. Relatives are always bumming off of me, because it works. I get it at www.domyown.com


----------



## Farmside (Jul 7, 2019)

We had this very problem, and me having a compromised immune system I seemed to attract the damn things. We tried every thing, ended up with Terminex and that solved it. Now we have them come 4 times a year.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 7, 2019)

Unfortunately if they are inside your house they are also outside your house out in the yard. So that means not only treating the inside but also the outside as well......


----------



## JohnT (Jul 8, 2019)

Well the guy finally came today.

He said he can't treat the house until Friday and we'll take a week before we can get back in the house.

May God grant me patience!


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 8, 2019)

Oh jeez, I hope you get release from your unease arising from the disease of fleas, who should be deceased, but are merely displeased.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 9, 2019)

Someones been working hard on their rhymes.......


----------



## Kellcin (Jul 9, 2019)

We live in Georgia and a few years ago we had a horrible outbreak of fleas. Come in the house and we were covered. The house was literally covered. I had some Home Defense I had bought at Lowes that I used for ants outside. I sprayed the house and in about 2 days they were all gone. I took a flashlight and shined sideways along the floor and you could just see them wiggling and dying everywhere. If they lay eggs in a few weeks they will return but quickly die from the previous treatment. It worked great for us and was cheap.


----------



## robert81650 (Jul 10, 2019)

Fleas and laxatives.....discussion on a wine page.............REALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cmason1957 (Jul 10, 2019)

robert81650 said:


> Fleas and laxatives.....discussion on a wine page.............REALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Other topics -> General Chit-Chat, who knows what will be discussed in here.Might even get crazy like dogs and cats living together or something.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 10, 2019)

Anything but politics are allowed on this part of the forum.


----------



## Johnd (Jul 10, 2019)

ibglowin said:


> Anything but politics are allowed on this part of the forum.



and a Super Moderator ruling trumps regular Moderator rulings...........


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 10, 2019)

Crazy as it seems that is the default name I guess that the forum software attaches to mods unless you change it through the back end........




Johnd said:


> and a Super Moderator ruling trumps regular Moderator rulings...........


----------

